# Stabila on Clearance at Lowe's



## RAbraker (Jan 26, 2011)

It's strange, if you search for Stabila on Lowes website, you get nothing. But I searched for "stabila lowes" on google and got a bunch of hits. 

The website would only let me choose the "pick up in store" option for most of them. Of course, most of the stores didn't have what I wanted so I just kept entering different zip codes around the metro until I found one that did.

I ended up with a magnetic jamber set for $100 and a 2 footer for $30 that I'm picking up in the morning.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

redwood said:


> One of my local HD's carries Hilti stuff. They have their own section and many times there is a Hilti rep on site. They must have some sort of special arrangement.


I asked my Hilti rep about this, HD does not sell Hilti, Hilti sells their stuff at select HD's, which is why a Hilti rep is there.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I asked my Hilti rep about this, HD does not sell Hilti, Hilti sells their stuff at select HD's, which is why a Hilti rep is there.


http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/cat...d=10051&catalogId=10053&Ns=None&Ntpr=1&Ntpc=1


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I asked my Hilti rep about this, HD does not sell Hilti, Hilti sells their stuff at select HD's, which is why a Hilti rep is there.


Yes we have a Hilti rep at our local HD, what a job this guy has if you can call it a job.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

ISM37 said:


> hey rich, which lowes in jersey has the stabilas?


The one in north bergen.. they have alot left too!


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> I asked my Hilti rep about this, HD does not sell Hilti, Hilti sells their stuff at select HD's, which is why a Hilti rep is there.


My hilti rep told me everythings thats hilti in the store was bought and belongs to home depot. Special orders come dirrectly from hilti gets sold to depot then gets sold to end consumer. 

This way when things gets stolen its on depot... My rep told me people picked a locked that was securing a jack hammer and just walked out with it 3 times....


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

The closest Lowes to my house only ever has maybe two levels over by the contractor check out. All the other levels they sell, or have in stock, are crap.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

RAbraker said:


> It's strange, if you search for Stabila on Lowes website, you get nothing. But I searched for "stabila lowes" on google and got a bunch of hits.
> 
> The website would only let me choose the "pick up in store" option for most of them. Of course, most of the stores didn't have what I wanted so I just kept entering different zip codes around the metro until I found one that did.
> 
> I ended up with a magnetic jamber set for $100 and a 2 footer for $30 that I'm picking up in the morning.


I had the same problem. Couldnt search their site, could only bring tge page up through google... And i couldnt even pay for them online for some reason.. so i dirrectly went and just searched the store for them.

And the regular jamber set cost me 175$ and the 2' 55$.. your stores cheap! 

The only thing that wasnt on sale was the torpedo... :laughing:


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Just stopped by there. They had the jamber set regularly $249 on clearance for $100. Only one left. They only had a couple 4 footers and the extension one.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BKFranks said:


> Just stopped by there. They had the jamber set regularly $249 on clearance for $100. Only one left. They only had a couple 4 filters and the extension one.


Which store?


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Which store?


Lowes. I'm in California. Stopped by the one in Rancho Santa Margarita.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BKFranks said:


> Lowes. I'm in California. Stopped be the one in Rancho Santa Margarita.


Ok your not by me :laughing: thanks


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Guys,

If you go here:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_105767-26127-38532_?PL=1&productId=3339256

you can search all the stores in you area and even have it truck shipped from the store (cost prohibitive). I found one in Tustin, CA

None within 200mi of Seattle


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

92 bucks for a jamb setter is fantastic and I cant locate one in north jersey.

North bergen showed zero Rich


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Tom M said:


> 92 bucks for a jamb setter is fantastic and I cant locate one in north jersey.
> 
> North bergen showed zero Rich


There was 2 yesterday. I bought one yesterday for 161.00. Called them today at 12 pm and they were sold out.


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

Just picked up one of the digital 48" Stabilas($103). Might go back tomorrow and get the plate level. It's funny how only one Lowes in the Atlanta area has them, and it's the Lowes in the one of the most depressed areas.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

My score... 480$











Ohh yeah.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Rich D. said:


> My score... 480$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damm you suck... nice score what stores had them? I have never seen Stabila at Riverdale or Paterson Lowes stores.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

MF Custom said:


> Damm you suck... nice score what stores had them? I have never seen Stabila at Riverdale or Paterson Lowes stores.


Thanks! North bergen...


----------



## lambcraft (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank guys! I just picked up a Stabila 48"/16" set for $47.60 + tax at my local Lowes (Phoenix, AZ). I think they are clearancing out their clearance items. I've been looking for a new level.


----------

